# New grinder, few questions...



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

So just got my Fiorenzato 64 evo, plugged in and wasted almost a full bag of beans trying to dial it in.

This is my first proper grinder after the MC2, I've struggled a bit getting it right.

Even a small adjustment to the collar seems to make a big difference to the grind. I don't have the adjustment pin and so it's a bugger to move, so it's moving a centimetre at a time. Does that sound normal?

I'm going to nip out and get an m5 bolt to use as a pin tomorrow, see if it helps.

Second question is does anyone know of a short hopper that would fit this grinder, the one it came with is almost as big as my old grinder!

Though I don't have it dialled in yet I can already taste a huge difference in coffee! Looking forward to trying beans I have had before and seeing what difference this makes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I think this is similar to a quamar so yes the adjustment will be radically different to the mc 2 where a zillion turns is roughly equivalent to 5mm on anything else!

A small alteration with this could be the difference between much too fast flow and no flow at all from the espresso machine.

Hopper wise you may be able to use a lens hood from a camera although I'm sure someone will rock up soon with first hand experience.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm really struggling to get it right on this grinder. Using Avenue skyscraper beans... 18g doses... Results all over the place. Goes from pouring slightly too fast with a very thin crema to almost choking the machine and no crema at all...

The fast shots taste okay, but with 18g in I'm getting 50+g in 27s.

The ones that almost choke the machine take about 15s before I get drips of coffee coming out. Normal dwell time on my classic is about 10s (opv mod done).

I'm using a triple basket from happy donkey and a 58mm tamper which is just a shade too small for the basket.

I'm going to persevere, but any suggestions gratefully received...


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

rmblack78 said:


> So just got my Fiorenzato 64 evo, plugged in and wasted almost a full bag of beans trying to dial it in.
> 
> This is my first proper grinder after the MC2, I've struggled a bit getting it right.
> 
> ...


Check with @coffeechap as he probably knows about an alternate hopper.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I can get a small hopper for these but they are not cheap at around £35


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Will have a word with the boss... About to have another go getting a decent shot...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you purging any coffee between adjustments


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus 18 in a triple basket - is there lots of headroom - nominal dose for night be better at 19-20 g ? Not used the basket but triples are around rated 20-21 g dose ?


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't been. I will try that. Thanks.

I should make it clearer too, the difference in shots comes when I try to fine tune the grind. I'll purge a bit next time and make sure what I'm getting is repeatable.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep loads of head room, will up the dose too.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I can get a small hopper for these but they are not cheap at around £35


That include postage to Leeds, West Yorks?

Just finalising my pitch...


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Plus 18 in a triple basket - is there lots of headroom - nominal dose for night be better at 19-20 g ? Not used the basket but triples are around rated 20-21 g dose ?


Reverted to double basket and a 17.5g dose, miles better and more consistent. Thanks!

I have now had a few too many espresso today...







I'll have to let the little one eat more chocolate for breakfast - we can be hyper together.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If it's the same as Mazzer grinders only tiny adjustments make a big difference.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I may be wrong because (I've not operated this grinder) but it looks like the collar would accept long machine bolts as DIY adjustment pins. This certainly works on Mazzer Collars. Wrap some duct tape around the bolt shaft for grip and comfort. Use two for even greater control.

I'll emphasize Boots' point about purging. Might help to weigh some single doses in and out to estimate what your grinder retains.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Obnic said:


> I may be wrong because (I've not operated this grinder) but it looks like the collar would accept long machine bolts as DIY adjustment pins. This certainly works on Mazzer Collars. Wrap some duct tape around the bolt shaft for grip and comfort. Use two for even greater control.
> 
> I'll emphasize Boots' point about purging. Might help to weigh some single doses in and out to estimate what your grinder retains.


Used an M5 bolt, worked a treat and miles easier to adjust. Not the best looking, but I'll get a proper one sorted at some point.

Still figuring the grinder out, I remember what it was like when I got the MC2 - frustrating at first, but I got there in the end.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just got a new grinder myself last week, casadio enea od, and it's a bit frustrating getting used to it.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Did you buy the one off eBay?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rmblack78 said:


> That include postage to Leeds, West Yorks?
> 
> Just finalising my pitch...


I can find out for you


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks, I'm pretty keen. The one that came with it is massive!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

rmblack78 said:


> Did you buy the one off eBay?


Yeh got that with the brewtus...great deal


----------

